# Stoney creek bouys again!!!!!



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

Hopefully a peaceful resolution is worked out.

I dont' know the area, but is this the only walleye lake in the area? I know you guys have a right to fish there, but I also understand wanting to be able to set up a course like this. It sounds like it is a high school sport, not just some rich rowing club taking over your lake.

On a side note, imagine their disgust when they show up for their even to find their course filled with anchored fisherman. Maybe we can get Walleye Mike to wear a hot pink speedo.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Ray,
I would like to thank you for your efforts on our behalf.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Beave, its not a high school team. Its is a rich rowing club. I'd rather see Esox in a pink speedo. Its not really a hot walleye lake but the point is its such a small lake with other much larger lakes in a 30 mile area. They take up the whole lake for a whole month. This lake is convienant for me because its 2 minutes from home. And if they need permits so be it. Whats wrong with putting a course on Pontiac lake, Cass lake, Orchard lake which are triple the size Stoney is.

Ray, you get my thanks again for all your efforts.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Ray, can you expand on the "seems to be some resistance" and "going to have problems" and "moving forward with what the law requires". Or is this something we need not know.

I can go out Sunday to find out about the bouys being cabled together or not, but no any earlier. Gonna have to drag something thru them to find out.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

> _Originally posted by WALLEYE MIKE _
> *..... I'd rather see Esox in a pink speedo..... *



You know what, I'd like to see that! Maybe you could get Gone Fishing and Ice Fishin' Nut to join them!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

What I mean is that the law will be enforced. But we also have to obey the requirements of the law in this particular matter because for illegal buoys we (DNR) are required to do certain proceedures of notification etc. So this, without cooperation of the park, will take time but like I said, the law will be enforced and everyone will be treated equally and the right way.

Also, I don't want to see Esox in a speedo of any color!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Thanks Ray. Keep us informed.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I was just at Stoney. I was going to take the boat but they're calling for possible showers/thundershowers so I didn't want to chance it. I parked at the Lakewood picnic area and walked up near the North Dam. It looks like they are dividing the lake up into more sections than they did last year. But there IS A CABLE in there ! Here's a pic.










Be careful out there, it would be a drag to get that thing caught in your prop !


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Thanks John. Here's the setup from the south dam. I'm sure there will be more unless someone put a hold on it.



















If you look in the foreground another runs horizonally to this one between the two beaches, cutting the lake into four parcels.


----------



## BilgeRat (Mar 30, 2002)

looks like the same setup last year. you can cross over the cable but make sure the motor / trolling motor are up. so much for trolling with crawler harnesses for any length of time. 

Esox in a pink speedo!  maybe that will scare the rowing club away. Hopefully not the fish.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

WOW they call that vertical?????????


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

They had Vertical bouys out on the Detroit River on Saturday for a Rowing race. made everyone who came by slow down and go off to the side where the water was only 2 ft below the boat. NO WAKE for over a mile from the toll bridge to Gross Isle up to Wyandotte. 

With the setup they have out there at Stoney, you may as well call the fishing a bust for the next month. I sure would not want to hit that cable with my boat. What a waste....I hope that the park system charged the race clubs enough money to cover the loss of revenue from boat launches and such....

And I agree...if its just cables to reel in, it should be gone the day after the races, if not the same day AS the races.


----------



## BilgeRat (Mar 30, 2002)

Anybody have anymore news on when they will remove the bouys from stoney? Will they do it right after the race on may 24th(which is bass opener)?


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I seriously doubt that they'll be removing those buoys right after the race. Or even in a "reasonable" length of time. It took them WEEKS to do last year.  

Oh well, they know we're on them this year and they know we're watching. They might just surprise us. But I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I just left a voicemail message in an effort to find out what the status of the permit, and the projected buoy removal date will be, I will post any info I get.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

The championship is suppose to be run on the 24th. Real nice eh. Screw up the walleye opener and now screw up the bass opener!!!!!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I sent a message to find out what's going on with it.

Bass fishing is a little different than walleye fishing methods, at least for me. I've never done much trolling for bass and normally fished them closer along the shoreline too.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Ray your right about the trolling but you have to cross over everthing even to get from one side to the other side of the lake(shoreline)


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Agreed.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I got a call from the DNR Office this morning. Tickets were issued to the people responsible for the bouys placement. The bouys will be removed next week. There will be no fiasco like this next year. Thanks Boehr.


----------

